# Meet the DISigners - updated December 2016



## RustManFan

*Welcome to the DIS Creative DISign Forum!!!* We are a great, friendly bunch of people. If you have any questions, just ask. We were all new at one time or another and there is no such thing as a stupid question. In Post 2 you will find a listing of all of the current DISigners. In Post 3 we have included a listing of DISigners who no longer design, but who still have their DISigns or blanks in their threads or hosting sites.

The DISign Creative Team loves designing, spreading pixie dust and making trips special by adding a little bit of magic to your vacations. All of the designers here work on DISigning for FREE in their spare time. We are happy to share our talents with so many wonderful families. 

What you might not realize is that there is a lot of time and effort put into the designs. If we do not have something you request, we go out of our way to come up with something special for you and will create new things because they were requested. We really do not want to let anyone down and we work hard to spread the pixie dust.

As mentioned above we do not get paid for doing the DISigns. So remember, always be kind (and patient)! And please remember to say thank you. J Below are a few tips to remember when asking for a DISign.


Remember to say please when you ask for a DISign. I always get a bit put off by someone posting without saying please, if you dont mind, when you have the time.
If you have a deadline (leaving in two weeks), let the DISigner know. It might be difficult for a DISigner to finish your requests by the deadline.
Please do not request the same design from multiple designers (by posting a request in more than one thread, asking for the same design.) *It can take a while to design a custom shirt and asking two people to design a shirt and only choosing one is wasting the other designers time.*
If you want a design that you havent seen before, start a new thread. More than one DISigner might jump in to work on the request.
Some DISigners do not post their blanks intentionally. They have had problems with people taking their work, changing one thing and then claiming it as their own. There have also been problems with people customizing a blank they found on this board and then selling it. We are not allowed, due to copyright law, to sell any Disney design we make. So please dont be offended if someone tells you they dont post their blanks. Most people who dont post their blanks will gladly customize their disigns.
If the DISigner does post their blank, feel free to personalize, but please remember to credit the original DISigner.
It is polite to ask the DISigner first if you are asking someone else to personalize one of their DISigns.
And finally, if you have requested a DISign and it is posted, Please let the designer know you have picked your designs up by posting a simple message or a thank you or better yet, a picture of the finished shirts.
Last but not least we want to say thank you to all of you who remember to say thank you, who take the time to post pictures of their smiling family or children or who post kind words and let us know our hard work is appreciated. You all make us love what we do most even more and inspire us to create even more beautiful designs.


----------



## RustManFan

*I will move people from the Former to Active sticky as they let me know I should! (or vice versa)*
*
Here is link since this will no longer be a separate sticky:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/meet-the-disigners-former-disigners-and-unknown-status.2430332/*


----------



## RustManFan

*Name*: Amy
*DIS Name*: M_I_C_K_E_Y
*My Specialty*: I only do Non-Disney designs. Please do not ask for anything Disney or Disney related from me.
*You can find my DISign thread here*: Part 3. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41974064#post41974064
If you would like to see parts 1 or 2 the link is in post #1 of the thread above. You can find my shared files here: I have most/all of my designs organized on my webpage. If you would like to visit my webpage - please send me your email address via pm or on my thread and I would be happy to send you the link. (I am not allowed to post the link here on the DIS because I also sell iron on transfers on my site.)
I do personalize and customize I am currently personalizing my designs. You can request a design either on one of my threads, by pm or by email. In order to request/receive the right design, you can either reference a post # of where you saw the design, include the design in your post or use the ordering numbers off of my webpage. If you have any trouble with doing any of these things to request, do not hesitate to ask - I can often find the right design if you describe it pretty well.


*Name : *Caroline
*DIS name: *Carebare609
*My specialties: *Autograph pages and covers, T-shirt designs, invitations, personalised maps, but i love designing so if you have an idea i'm happy to try my best to put it into reality for you
*You can find my thread here : *http://disboards.com/threads/carebare609s-disigns.3464809/
*You can find my images here: 
Autograph pages *-http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Autograph pages 7 x 5
*Autograph covers* - http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Autograph book covers
*Invitations - *http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Invitations
*Tshirts - *http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/T-shirt Designs
*Planning cards - *http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Mini planning cards
*Planning covers -* http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Planning Journal
*Name fills : *http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Name fills
*Disney maps - *http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Disney maps
*Requests i have filled - *http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Carebare609/library/Requested Images


*Name : *Dawn * (Temporarily unable to DISign....Please start your own thread with detailed request)*
*DIS name: *Matahari22

*My Specialties: *Tip Envelopes, Stroller Tags & License Plates, Coloring Pages, Scrapbook Pages & Elements, and T Shirts. (May add other things as I go along.)

Please give me plenty of time to fill your request, at minimum, a week. (I have good days and bad days with my health, so there are days I won't be able to create, but I will always get them done as soon as I can.)

On stroller tags/ license plates, please tell me which DISign you would like, and specify whether you would like WDW or DL across the top, give me the child's name, and exactly how you want it. For example, do you want it to say, "SUSIE" or "SUSIE's Stroller", give me the month and year of your trip if you would like that on there. I have the basic templates made, and will just add the lettering.

I am just starting here, but I enjoy creating and I enjoyed doing photomanipulations for a few years.
You can find that artwork on DeviantArt. http://matahari22.deviantart.com/gallery/

So, if you need things like the crane removed from your Cinderella Castle photos, or a Magic Shot made that you didn't get, I can probably do that for you, too.

I can also do some word clouds, with the Disney Park's logos. If you would like to give me your families favorite attractions, or other some other words or names, I can generate them for you. It can either be on a transparent PNG or just a white or colored background.

*You can find my images here:  *http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/22kiaya22/profile/


*Name*: Evan
*DIS Name*: Otterpop
*My Specialties*: Epcot Passports and personalized ID's, and autograph book pages and cards.
*You can find my DISign thread here*: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2631668
*You can find my photo-hosting site here*:
http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af319/Shwymie/
I do personalize/customize: Epcot passport ID's.
To ask for a design please post a request in my DISign thread. If you feel uncomfortable posting "personal" information for the passport ID's, please PM me and I will send you my e-mail address. I try to fulfill requests within 24 hours, but it may take a few days to a week depending on how busy life is!


*Name: Jeremy
DIS Name: MrJT
My Specialties: Mickey Heads
You can find my DISign thread here: http://disboards.com/threads/mrjts-thread-for-mickey-heads.3509869/
You can find my photo-hosting site here: http://s61.photobucket.com/user/jtfranks/library/Creative DISigns*

Right now, I just do Mickey Heads and they are pretty simple. I'm hoping that I'll get inspired and learn how to do more.
Please keep in mind that I have a full time job, go to school, have a family, and I'm also working on producing a Youtube show at least twice a month. Give me a week or so, and I will see what I can for you.



*Name*: Mandy  (Temporarily unable to DISign....Please start your own thread with detailed request)
*DIS Name*: absolut_mandy
*My Specialties*: Name fills, stroller tags, t-shirts, odds and sods
*You can find my thread here*:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2729487
*You can find my photo-hosting site 
here*:http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k624/absolut_mandy12/Dis/
I do personalize/customize anything you want. If you like a design and want it tweaked/changed, let me know
To ask for a design please post on my thread. Please do not pm me the requests, only pm hello, hi and howdy! Please try to be specific with font type, colour, characters etc. I'm pretty new at designing so if you don't see exactly what you want, let me know what you are after and I'm sure that we can make it work! Thanks for looking!. I'm addicted also. Mandy
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2729487


*Name*: Marion
*DIS Name*: RustManFan
*You can find some of my DISign threads here* (we are limited in the number we can include):
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2978134 (my main thread for displaying new - no Requests on this one)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3245428 (Marion's REQUESTS) See post #1 for additional request threads.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2122003 (Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays only)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2040267 (New Years through 4th of July holidays only)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37304631 (Disneyland)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2802827 (License Plate/Stroller Tags)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2078228 (College Sports only)

Other sports (NFL, NHL, MLB) are in my Photobucket Sports folder and have separate request threads
I also create almost everything else including park-specific and resort-specific DISigns, anniversary, wedding, honeymoon, birthday, name tags, bag toppers, DCL, movie, character, autograph covers, invitations, welcome letters and both amateur and professional sports DISigns.

*You can find my photo-hosting site here:*
http://s387.photobucket.com/user/RustManFan/library/Disney Stuff
*password: stopthief* (monthly temp files only)  others changed to PRIVATE at this time

*I have password protected more of my albums as I find my DISigns are being used and altered more frequently and posted for sale.... shame on Etsy and Ebay users that do so!

Here is the link to a thread with direct links to Photobucket folders and subfolders:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/marions-disign-links-no-requests-in-this-thread.3563660/*

Be sure to look for the subfolders where everything is organized...
I do personalize/customize but anything through a PM will be ignored....do not expect me to follow up on requests through a PM. *And I will personalize all my DISigns myself....please do not do so for yourself or others without my permission.*

To ask for a DISign please post a request in an appropriate thread with the exact file name (jpg) from Photobucket or from image info from post.
Please read my rules in first post(s) of each request thread! especially about providing JPG and not link or path.

*As a DISigner I reserve the right to sometimes decide to stick with my original style and not modify. That is the point of DISigning for me ...... using my creativity!


Name* :Mel
*DIS Name:* (board name bababear)
*Photobucket here*:http://s940.photobucket.com/user/bababearbucket/library/request dis?sort=3&page=1&postlogin=true
*DISign Thread Here*:http://www.disboards.com/threads/mels-coupon-corner-see-post-1-before-requesting.3380253/

I take requests for coupons only.
I DISign on weekends only.
Please allow 2-3 weeks for requests.
Drop by and say Hi.


*Name*: Roxie * (Currently unable to DISign....Please start your own thread with detailed request)
DIS Name*: Lady Boadicea
*My Specialty/ies*:
I like to make mickey heads, name fills and cruise designs but I will try most anything, just ask!.
*You can find my DISign thread here*:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3268440
*You can find my photo-hosting site(s) here*:
Please visit my thread for all my Photobucket links and my Photobucket password:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3268440
**Please read my first post on my thread for instructions before requesting a design**


*Name*:  not specified
*DIS Name*: PolkaDotPrincess
*Specialties*: Name Fills, Mickey Heads, Stick Familys, T-shirt designs, Autograph Covers, Stroller Tags, Tip Envelopes...but I'm willing to make whatever you need! If you have something else you'd like me to create or want different characters in an existing design let me know and I'll see what I can do!
*DISign Thread*: http://www.disboards.com/threads/polkadotprincesss-designs.3524067/
*Photobucket*: http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/polkadotprincess86/library/?sort=3&page=1

*Photobucket Password*: minnie

All requests for me should be placed on my thread..do NOT PM requests! When requesting, please give me the title as it appears on my photobucket so I can locate the correct DISign for you. Thanks!!


----------



## RustManFan

anyone wanting to take requests and be a part of our DISign team should send me the information to post on this thread (in the formats used above)


----------



## RustManFan

no updates to report.... July 2017


----------



## RustManFan

*Format for postings.  Send information to your Moderator.... that would be me!

Name: ________
DIS Name: ________
My Specialties: _____________________
You can find my DISign thread here: _________________________________________
You can find my photo-hosting site here: _____________________________ *


----------

